# Protecting Dewormers.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Agweb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/protect-the-value-of-dewormers-naa-john-maday/


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I hope more people really take heed to this. In horses the paradigm always was worm twice a year, if not every 6 weeks. Panacur in the spring, ivermectin in the fall after the first frost to kill the bots. So many doses of dewormer were administered when the horse had not a single worm. It's just my two horses now at my place, they have approx. 7 acres of pasture to roam that I rotate them through. I haven't given them dewormer in over a year, and when I tested them this fall, I did not see any eggs in the fecal float.


----------

